# Scott Aluminium Time trial frame.



## ragger101 (Oct 31, 2002)

This version of scott time trial frame is for the financially challenged. 

Can't find any info of it on their website.. maybe they are embarrassed to put in up.

specs
deda bar
profile design T2+ carbon
bontranger xlite post
fizik arione tri.
10 speed ultegra groupo
FSA team issue crank
mavic rims ( dam rim costs more than everything else put together !!)

Just got it a few days ago.. ride report comming up soon.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

hmph, more info please? how much is MSRP? thats a gorgeous bike...

aluminum i'd assume?


----------



## ragger101 (Oct 31, 2002)

I just bought the frame ( 740 dollars ) the rest of the bits and pieces were transfered from my old road bike. the frame has mated finish.. They said that it was aluminium .. but i suspect it's scandium.. I guess it's an in between bike while I save up for a Plasma...


----------

